#  Alternativmedizin >   Refluxkrankheit >

## Ulpianus

Hallo,
ich leide infolge eines Zwerchfellbruches unter der Refluxkrankheit und nehme auf Anordnung meines Internisten schon über 15 Jaher einen Protonenpumpenhemmer.
Damit ist zwar das Problem des Sodbrennens behoben, dafür leide ich stark unter Blähungen, die meine Lebensqualität sehr beeinträchtigen. Gibt es eine Alternative zu den Protonenpumpenhemmern? 
Mit besten Grüßen
Ulpianus

----------


## fseibel

Das kann, muß aber nicht eine Nebenwirkung des Medikaments sein. Du könntest evtl. einmal versuchen, die Dosis zu veringern oder ein anderes Präparat zu nehmen. Ich nehme seit Jahren Agopton (15mg) und habe keine Probleme damit.  :Smiley: 
Gruß Fritz

----------


## Mirisfad

Es gibt ja manchmal auch andere Ursachen für Sodbrennen außer einem Zwerchfellbruch. Meine Freundin hat lange Jahre immer wieder unter Sodbrenn-Attacken gelitten. Nachts allerdings hatte sie nie etwas.
Es stellte sich dann letztlich heraus, daß sie eine Histamin-Intoleranz hat. Seitdem sie sich möglichst histaminarm ernährt, hat sie kaum noch Sodbrennen. Denn Histamin regt die Magensäureproduktion an.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Ulpianus, 
der Protonenpumpenhemmer hat die Aufgabe die Säureproduktion im Magen zu vermindern und durch den daraus resultierenden Anstieg des ph-Wertes des Magensafts wirkt dieser weniger aggressiv, so dass Deine Speiseröhre geschützt ist. Andererseits ist dann der Speisebrei auch nicht so verarbeitet (wegen mangelnder Säure) dass der Dünndarm unter optimalen Voraussetzungen weiter machen kann. Daher wahrscheinlich die Blähungsproblematik. 
Habe im net bei Betroffenen etwas rumgelesen. Am vielversprechendsten hörte sich da basosyx an.  
Falls sich darunter doch noch Sodbrennen einstellen sollte, hier noch ein Rezept zur akut Behandlung. Entnommen aus "Hausmittel, die besten Rezepte für die Gesundheit" 
Die Autoren des Buches sind: Dr. Jörg Zittlau, Dr. Norbert Kriegisch, Dagmar P. Heinke. *"Basenpulver gegen Magensäure*
Dieses basische Rezept dient der Pufferung der Magensäure. _Rezept:_ 10 Gramm Natrium phosphorikum, 10 Gramm Kalium bicarbonicum, 100 Gramm Calcium carbonicum und 80 Gramm Natrium bicarbonicum in einer Schale mischen und in einem dunklen Gefäß aufbewahren. Lösen Sie bei Bedarf 1 Teelöffel davon in ein Glas (200 Milliliter) mit warmen Wasser auf. Trinken Sie in kleinen Schlucken. Sie erhalten die einzelnen Pulver in der Apotheke."
Im gleichem Buch wurde als Möglichkeit auch die Einnahme von Heilerde emfohlen. *"Heilerde*
Heilerde besänftigt den Reizmagen und begünstigt den Aufbau einer gesunden Darmflora, eignet sich also gut zur längerfristigen Behandlung von schweren Sodbrennen. Nehmen Sie 1 Teelöffel Heilerde nach dem Mittag-und Abendessen ein. Schwemmen Sie dafür die Erde in stillem Mineralwasser oder Kräutertee auf, und trinken diese Mischung in kleinen Schlucken. Achten Sie darauf, dass man Ihnen in der Apotheke wirklich nur diejenige Heilerde gibt, die zur innerlichen Anwendung geeignet ist." 
Fände es schön, wenn Du uns darüber unterrichten würdest, falls Du Dich für eine Alternative entscheidest, wie es Dir damit ergangen ist. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

Ich bin mir da irgendwie nicht sicher, ob das Anmixne von Pülverchen die wahre Alternative zum Arzt ist und würde davon abraten. 
Denn Hausmittelchen können durchaus gefährlich sein. 
@ulrike 
bitte noch den Autor des Buches in der Quellenangabe angeben

----------

